# Neuer Patch für Tera erscheint



## Mastermind83 (16. Mai 2013)

*Neuer Patch für Tera erscheint*

Heute wird auf den Tera Servern ein neuer Patch drauf gespielt der 2 Raid Instanzen enthält eine 10er und eine 20er Ini wolte das nur mal erwähnen weil noch keine Website darüber was geschrieben hat .


----------



## elpadre (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neuer Patch für Tera erscheint*

woher weißt du es dann? gibt es eine quelle?


----------

